# Dosage calculator link



## lastfling (Dec 2, 2011)

I came across this link while browsing some other sites and wanted to share.  Some may be able to use this.

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html


----------



## animalsRawsome (Dec 22, 2011)

That is absolutly amazing! I have never seen anything like it before. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## texcalkas (Feb 7, 2012)

I am DEFINITELY going to use this!  I am trying to amass a rabbit pharmacy.  I only have five rabbits now but intend to breed more and would like to know I can knowledgably treat them.


----------



## Zorander (Nov 25, 2013)

Does anyone have an updated version of this link.? It doesn't work anymore


----------



## KariBunny (Sep 9, 2016)

lastfling said:


> I came across this link while browsing some other sites and wanted to share.  Some may be able to use this.
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html


 

Link don't work


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah, one of the problems with "time" is things "change" over it... some things go away and new things come in to replace the old. Here's a link to one of many Google sites I got when I search for "drug dosage calculator"

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.anminaapplications.easydrugdose.android&hl=en

There are apps as well for smart phones...


----------

